# ice cream review thread



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

as our frequent chatters know, besides my love of chocolate, I indulge in ice cream during chat.

Today's selection?

Ben and Jerry's Red Velvet.
Description-Red Velvet cake batter ice cream with red velvet cake pieces and a cream cheese frosting swirl.

thoughts-too sweet.  the ice cream melted on the way home, so the "frosting swirl" has blended with the rest.  the cake pieces are good, but I've had better.

on a scale of 1-10 (one being "I will never buy this again," ten being, "you must buy this immediately") it gets a 4.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

Evil Woman !!

I am not much of an ice cream guy, but....now look what you put in my mind !!










Good thing there are about 100 miles between me and the nearest tub of the stuff ! Ha !


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Cherry Garcia. The best ice cream flavor EVER!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I love Dove's Unconditional Chocolate. though i really don't get it anymore.
I now get a bunch of the little 3 or 4 oz ice cream cups at the grocery store that run a dollar each. i can eat all of the container and not feel as bad


----------



## cmg.sweet (Jul 6, 2010)

JRTomlin said:


> Cherry Garcia. The best ice cream flavor EVER!


I gotta second this!


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I love Jeni's Splendid Ice Creams.  Nobody sells it around here, but once a year or so I splurge and get some shipped.  They're kind of expensive but use seasonal ingredients from local farms and all that, and they make some really fun flavors you just won't get from the grocery store.  Right now they have a Goat Cheese with Cognac Fig Sauce that might have me doing an early order this year.  But then I'm also tempted on the really out there flavors like the Olive Oil with Sea-Salted Pepitas (pumpkin seeds).


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2011)

I love Ben & Jerry's! My personal favorite is Phish Food!


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

Mmm.. while not an ice-cream, I do quite enjoy fine lemon sorbet.


----------



## Coral Moore (Nov 29, 2009)

JRTomlin said:


> Cherry Garcia. The best ice cream flavor EVER!


Yum! I also like the Strawberry Cheesecake flavor. Ever had that one? Mmmm


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

Chocolate chip cookie dough is my favorite. Butter pecan is a close second.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

I love peppermint ice cream sooo much. Not mint, mind you, but the proper pink peppermint stuff!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I love ice cream!  Right now I'm on a country vanilla ice cream and I add fresh strawberries.  
I have no idea what I'll want after strawberry season is over.  
deb


----------



## bobavey (Sep 14, 2010)

I love all kinds of icecream, but butter pecan and black walnut are my favorites. I guess I'm nuts.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

One of my favorites is Bunny Tracks by Blue Bunny. Mmmm... now I gotta go look for some at the store.

And for those of you who haven't seen it: http://www.bluebunny.com/Products/d/Premium_Ice_Cream_Bunny_Tracks

Vicki


----------



## kaotickitten (Jan 9, 2011)

Ben & Jerry's Chocolate Fudge Brownie 
The small dollar ones, not the big ones.  Bigger ones the brownie bites are over cooked and larger, dollar ones are chewy and smaller.


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

You are killing me...absolutely brutal.  Must have ice cream tomorrow.

Anything coffee-flavored, although there is (used to be?) a flavor called Heath Bar something by Ben & Jerry's that just had Heath bars and fudge and vanilla ice cream. Perfect blend of chocolate, Heath bar,  and vanilla.  Their coffee toffee whatever was too much for me.

Lemon sorbet is also yummy...


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

if you like coffee based, try b&j's bucaroo buzz (which may be reviewed by me later tonight).


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

We have an ice cream in Oregon made by Tillamook (of Tillamook Cheese fame) called "Brown Cow".  It's white chocolate and regular chocolate with chocolate chunks.  Mmmmmm...


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

spotsmom said:


> We have an ice cream in Oregon made by Tillamook (of Tillamook Cheese fame) called "Brown Cow". It's white chocolate and regular chocolate with chocolate chunks. Mmmmmm...


I miss Tillamook EVERYTHING so much!! One of the many things I miss about Oregon. I yearn for maple bars...and Burgerville. Okay, but back to ice cream. I'm going to the store in a bit and I might just have to pick some up.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

On Big Bang Theory Penny put coffee liqueur on ice cream.  
deb


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Scheherazade said:


> I love Jeni's Splendid Ice Creams.


I totally second that!!! My favorite is Salty Caramel, but Olive Oil with Sea-Salted Pepitas (pumpkin seeds) just sounds like something I totally have to try 

I do really like B&J's cinnamon bun too.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

drenee said:


> On Big Bang Theory Penny put coffee liqueur on ice cream.
> deb


Bailey's over ice cream= happy me.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Ben & Jerry's bonnaro BUZZ

Description-Coffee and Malt Ice Creams with Whiskey Caramel Swirls and English Toffee Pieces.

Thoughts-I'm not really a coffee ice cream fan, but mixing the malt taste gives it a kick that makes me happy. And the toffee pieces are chocolate covered and are always a nice addition.

On the scale of 1-10 (one being "I will never buy this again," ten being, "you must buy this immediately") it gets a 8. I've already scoured two stores to find more of it.


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

Julie's absolute favorite -


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

julieannfelicity said:


> Julie's absolute favorite -


not in NY, dear...


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

Scarlet, have you tried this one? This is my runner-up.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

scarlet said:


> Ben & Jerry's bonnaro BUZZ
> 
> Description-Coffee and Malt Ice Creams with Whiskey Caramel Swirls and English Toffee Pieces.


Good Heavens Woman ! What are you trying to do to us !??


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Baskin-Robbins chocolate chip, followed closely by their cherries jubilee.

Hmmm... I haven't had ice cream in a long time... and I have to run some errands today...


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

NapCat said:


>


Arrrggggg !!! So I drove the 100+ mile round trip to the nearest supermarket.......and guess what the DID NOT HAVE IN STOCK !??

I left in a snit with bags full of "healthy stuff" Blah !


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

NapCat said:


>


That looks really good... but I don't know how to say it to ask for it ><


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

kaotickitten said:


> Ben & Jerry's Chocolate Fudge Brownie
> The small dollar ones, not the big ones. Bigger ones the brownie bites are over cooked and larger, dollar ones are chewy and smaller.


This stuff -- but I didn't know that about the small ones vs. the big ones.

And Starbucks Java Chip (coffee ice cream with dark chocolate bits). I just saw that Edy's makes something very similar. I may have to buy one of each and do a scientific comparison taste test. 

And when I'm feeling like something healthy, lemon or lime sherbet, the good kind, not that artificially green stuff.

Ooooh, and Baskin-Robbins World Class Chocolate (mixture of regular and white chocolate ice creams).

Decisions, decisions. Now I'm craving dessert.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Description: Cheesecake ice cream with Cheesecake Brownie Chunks

As Ben & Jerry's flavors go, this one is pretty simple. Just fudgy brownies in what they say is a cheesecake flavored ice cream. The chocolate overwhelms the cheesecake flavor so it seems more a tangy vanilla flavor to me.

On the scale of 1-10 (one being "I will never buy this again," ten being, "you must buy this immediately") it gets a 6. If I see it, I buy it, but I don't go looking for it.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

Stained Glass sign at Butchart Gardens, Vancouver Island


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm not usually an ice cream person, but once in a while a flavor really grabs me.  Years ago there was a "Goo Goo Cluster" ice cream that was wonderful - can't remember who made it but it had pieces of Goo Goo Clusters candy in it.  

Recently I saw that the Ace of Cakes guy had a couple of flavors of Blue Bunny ice cream - one of them being Red Velvet Cake.  "Rich, red velvet cake flavored ice cream is elegantly paired with cream cheese frosting flavored ice cream and red velvet cake pieces."  Had to try it, and it really is good.  

I like "Banana Split" ice cream too.  And I love Pistaschio Almond ice cream with hot fudge sauce on it.  Or a sundae made with bananas and Pralines & Cream ice cream with caramel sauce on it.  

Geez, it doesn't sound like I'm not an ice cream person....

My absolute favorite, though -  a tie between homemade peach ice cream & good ol' homemade vanilla.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

FINALLY!!!  My Walmart actually had the Bonaroo Buzz today and it is residing safely in my freezer.  They also had:

Ben and Jerry's "Late Night Snack":  Vanilla bean ice cream with a salty caramel swirl and fudge covered potato chip clusters.

How good does that sound?!  I had to try it as soon as I got home.  I give it a 10.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

crebel said:


> FINALLY!!! My Walmart actually had the Bonaroo Buzz today and it is residing safely in my freezer. They also had:
> 
> Ben and Jerry's "Late Night Snack": Vanilla bean ice cream with a salty caramel swirl and fudge covered potato chip clusters.
> 
> How good does that sound?! I had to try it as soon as I got home. I give it a 10.


so we can BOTH have the bonaroo tomorrow at chat!

And i've seen the late night snack, but chips in my ice cream? can't do it.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

crebel said:


> Ben and Jerry's "Late Night Snack": Vanilla bean ice cream with a salty caramel swirl and fudge covered potato chip clusters.


Oh holy crap....


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

I love ice cream, and even though I really shouldn't have it...I always have a pint or two in my freezer.  

My favs:

Ben & Jerry's Phish Food
Ben & Jerry's Mint Chocolate Cookie
Ben & Jerry's Karamel Sutra
Peppermint Candy Ice Cream (Seasonal)
Bubblegum Ice Cream (the real one with out the bubble gum or candy pieces)
Orange Sorbet With Dark Chocolate Pieces (Don't think it's made anymore...)

ALL TIME FAV: Green Tea Ice Cream (especially the mochi version)!!! 

I had no idea about the red velvet cake ice cream from Ben & Jerry's!  I MUST try it out next time I'm in a grocery store.  I love red velvet cake!

My recent ice cream trial upset: Ben & Jerry's Mint Chocolate Chunk.

Tris


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Tris said:


> Orange Sorbet With Dark Chocolate Pieces (Don't think it's made anymore...)


That sounds so tempting! Do you recall who made it? Maybe it's still around _somewhere_....


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Victorine said:


> One of my favorites is Bunny Tracks by Blue Bunny. Mmmm... now I gotta go look for some at the store.
> 
> And for those of you who haven't seen it: http://www.bluebunny.com/Products/d/Premium_Ice_Cream_Bunny_Tracks
> 
> Vicki


This is my favorite too!


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Coral said:


> Yum! I also like the Strawberry Cheesecake flavor. Ever had that one? Mmmm


That has gluten in it unfortunately. Most ice cream doesn't though which makes me a happy person but I particularly have to watch B&J ice creams for gluten products.


----------



## cmg.sweet (Jul 6, 2010)

late night snack and americone dream both sound delish..so does bonaroo buzz, but I've been adding liquor to ice cream since I was too young to be doing so


----------



## kaotickitten (Jan 9, 2011)

Just got a new one for me.
It's Graeter's Black Raspberry Choclate Chip.
It is made in small batches in a french pot, or so the lable says. I give it a 6 out of ten.


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> That sounds so tempting! Do you recall who made it? Maybe it's still around _somewhere_....


Sorry Susan, I don't remember who made it...Dryer's? It was call Orange Sorbet...something. I tried checking out the freezer section, but no luck. I loved it too. Bought two large sizes of them while they were on sale, but it wouldn't last too long.

UPDATE: It is called Swiss Orange Chip, and it was from Dryer's. Unfortunately they no longer make it.

Tris


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

spotsmom said:


> We have an ice cream in Oregon made by Tillamook (of Tillamook Cheese fame) called "Brown Cow". It's white chocolate and regular chocolate with chocolate chunks. Mmmmmm...


Tillamook Mountain Huckleberry! Heaven in a carton. I really miss it.

http://www.tillamook.com/products/Ice-Cream/Mountain-Huckleberry-61.html


----------



## SheaMacLeod (Apr 13, 2011)

spotsmom said:


> We have an ice cream in Oregon made by Tillamook (of Tillamook Cheese fame) called "Brown Cow". It's white chocolate and regular chocolate with chocolate chunks. Mmmmmm...


Oh, yessssssss!!! I miss Tillamook ice cream. AND Brown Cow. Other fave was Chocolate Peanutbutter. I swear the Brits simply do not understand the power of choclatey peanutbuttery goodness.


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

Personally, if it ain't Blue Bell, you're missing out.  Best ice cream in the world - tastes like homemade, wonderful flavors, and the milk they use comes from cows they milked within the same 24 hours.  Can't beat it.


----------



## Marcin Wrona (Apr 28, 2011)

There's a mom-and-pop confectioner in my neighbourhood who, among other things, makes his own ice cream... and he loves to play around with some very odd flavours.

My favourite of the weird ones was balsamic vinegar and cracked pepper. Strange, but really very tasty.

Sadly, it tends to be pricy stuff. If I'm in the mood for something less cordon bleu, I usually grab something by President's Choice (Canada's favourite budget brand, and actually quite a bit better than most of the big guys), with peanut butter.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Hagen Daz has a new one called Blueberry Canembert.  I'm scared of trying it.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

scarlet said:


> Hagen Daz has a new one called Blueberry Canembert. I'm scared of trying it.


Nasty Piranha !!

Laying a hook like that out there for one of us to bite !!!  (hmmm....should only take about 4 hours to get to town, buy it and get back for chat time....hmmmm)


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

NapCat said:


> Nasty Piranha !!
> 
> Laying a hook like that out there for one of us to bite !!!  (hmmm....should only take about 4 hours to get to town, buy it and get back for chat time....hmmmm)


road trip tomorrow, napcat?

take the camera for any flower shots!


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

ANY concrete from Ted Drewes or Sheridan's !!!

Don't want any of that stuff in them waxed cardboard packages -- want a concrete!!

My favorite is a Mother-In-Law --- chocolate chips, bananas and rice krispies!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Tris said:


> Sorry Susan, I don't remember who made it...Dryer's? It was call Orange Sorbet...something. I tried checking out the freezer section, but no luck. I loved it too. Bought two large sizes of them while they were on sale, but it wouldn't last too long.
> 
> UPDATE: It is called Swiss Orange Chip, and it was from Dryer's. Unfortunately they no longer make it.
> 
> Tris


I'm pretty sure they do still make it. I get it for the BRATs from time to time.. they love it.


----------



## susan67 (Mar 18, 2011)

This one is a pretty simple one but my favorite...Godivas' white chocolate raspberry.


----------



## TLH (Jan 20, 2011)

My favorite is Mint Chocolate Chip made by Three Twins here in SF.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

scarlet said:


> Hagen Daz has a new one called Blueberry Canembert. I'm scared of trying it.


Waiting for a review of Blackberry Cabernet besides the "interesting" we got in chat last night. I have to admit, Blackberry Cabernet sounds way better than Blueberry Camembert...


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Hagen Daz's Blackberry Cabernet

I'm more an ice cream than sorbet fan, and I like stuff in my ice cream, so this is a definite departure for me. I'm also not a grape fan, so I was a bit uninterested in this. Lastly, I had original read the flavor as camembert, and blackberry and cheese?

Interestingly, while this has a bit of a "wine" flavor, it does not actually have any grapes in it! It has blackberry puree and blackberry juice, and the undertone of grape comes from those ubiquitous "natural flavors."

I enjoyed the blackberry flavor and the wine after taste, but found it a bit boring for my normal taste....

On the scale of 1-10 (one being "I will never buy this again," ten being, "you must buy this immediately") it gets a 5. I may buy it again, but only if I find it on sale.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

scarlet said:


> ...Lastly, I had original read the flavor as camembert, and blackberry and cheese?...


Actually, I had some blueberry goat cheese last night that was quite good.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

The wife put me up to this one.
Tillamook Mudslide. If ya like chocolate, it's for you:

http://www.tillamook.com/products/Ice-Cream/Tillamook-Mudslide-74.html


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

In the What's For Dinner thread, I mentioned I had Hagen Daz Blueberry Crumble for dessert and Scarlet asked how it is, so I thought I would review it here.

It is described as: "After slowly simmering ripe blueberries, we fold them into dense blueberry ice cream with rich, buttery cobbler crust crumbles."

It is good but not great.  I would say it tastes more like blueberry cheesecake in a graham cracker crust.  It is not very sweet and I like my ice cream sweet. I think I expected the blueberries to be syrupy tasting like they would be in a cobbler and they are not.  It is more refreshing than rich.  On Scarlet's 1-10 scale, I would give it a 4.  I will finish it, I would eat it again if someone offered it to me, I won't buy it for myself.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

this homage to jimmy fallon is described by b&j as "vanilla bean ice cream with a salty caramel swirl and fudge covered potato chip clusters."

I love combos of salty and sweet, but unfortunately, this falls too much on the salty side for me. The vanilla bean ice cream is bland and I can only handle a few bites of the caramel swirl. The "potato chip clusters" are pretty small, and don't taste really chippy to me.

On the scale of 1-10 (one being "I will never buy this again," ten being, "you must buy this immediately") it gets a 2. I will finish it, but will not buy it again. And I'd probably turn it down if someone offered it to me.

However, crebel has a different opinion of it....


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Scarlet is right about differing opinion on this one.  I call Late Night Snack a 10+++.  I never want to be without it in my freezer.

The vanilla base could be more vanilla rich, but it is now one of my all-time-favorites!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

crebel said:


> Scarlet is right about differing opinion on this one. I call Late Night Snack a 10+++. I never want to be without it in my freezer.
> 
> The vanilla base could be more vanilla rich, but it is now one of my all-time-favorites!


I agree - but because I agree I need to keep it OUT of my freezer! I loved the balance of sweet & salty, the caramel & the chocolate. Total yumminess IMO.


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

You are all killing me...thinking our teeny B&R will have a Casey come visit today.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Description: Chocolate and Irish Coffee Liqueur ice creams with a chocolate cookie swirl.

Ben and Jerry make 2 variations of this, Dublin Mudslide and Mudpie. Personally, I prefer this one, because it has chocolate and Irish coffee ice cream, while Mudslide is all Irish Cream ice cream. The "chocolate cookie swirl" reminds me of Carvel crunchies, which I adore.

On the scale of 1-10 (one being "I will never buy this again," ten being, "you must buy this immediately") this gets a 9. I go looking for it in every store, and as soon as I see it, I buy it. Even at the store that just raised their prices to a ridiculous amount.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Description: Vanilla Ice Cream with a Chocolate Cookie Swirl, Chocolate Chip & Chocolate Chocolate Chip Cookies.

This is one of my favorite flavors. There is enough chocolate in it to satisfy me, and the cookie pieces are yummy. My only objection is to the chips in the cookie pieces, for some reason, I don't really like chips in my ice cream.

On the scale of 1-10 (one being "I will never buy this again," ten being, "you must buy this immediately") this gets a 8.


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

Picked up a 1/2 gallon of Blue Bell Summer Berries on Saturday.  It's very good.  It's a citrus ice cream with strawberries and blueberries, and a swirl of blackberry sauce and a swirl of raspberry sauce.  One thing I love about Blue Bell - if it's got berries in it, it's not berry flavor, it's BERRIES.  There are huge strawberries and blueberries in this and the citrus ice cream made it very refreshing.  I'll definitely buy it again.  Sadly, I don't think it's offered in pints, just in 1/2 gallons.


----------



## bobavey (Sep 14, 2010)

I love all icecream, but my favorites are butter pecan and black walnut.


----------



## cmg.sweet (Jul 6, 2010)

Scarlet sharing all the Ben & Jerry's flavors is going to break my wallet.  They all look so good!  Def. going to have to get some cherry garcia soon.


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

scarlet said:


> Description: Chocolate and Irish Coffee Liqueur ice creams with a chocolate cookie swirl.
> 
> Ben and Jerry make 2 variations of this, Dublin Mudslide and Mudpie. Personally, I prefer this one, because it has chocolate and Irish coffee ice cream, while Mudslide is all Irish Cream ice cream. The "chocolate cookie swirl" reminds me of Carvel crunchies, which I adore.
> 
> On the scarlet scale of 1-10 (one being "I will never buy this again," ten being, "you must buy this immediately") this gets a 9. I go looking for it in every store, and as soon as I see it, I buy it. Even at the store that just raised their prices to a ridiculous amount.


Talk about timing! Scarlet as I was reading your ice cream review for "Mud Pie", I had just taken my pint of it out of the fridge. I had taken off the top, scrolled down on my laptop...and there it was. I looked down and just laughed as I dug into it with my spoon.

I think I will finish the pint tonight. I cannot polish off a pint of ice cream in a day. On average it takes me 3 days.

Tris


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Glad I made you laugh Tris. Oh, and please don't think that I finish a pint in one sitting, I'm not quite that greedy!


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Scheherazade said:


> I love Jeni's Splendid Ice Creams. Nobody sells it around here, but once a year or so I splurge and get some shipped. They're kind of expensive but use seasonal ingredients from local farms and all that, and they make some really fun flavors you just won't get from the grocery store. Right now they have a Goat Cheese with Cognac Fig Sauce that might have me doing an early order this year. But then I'm also tempted on the really out there flavors like the Olive Oil with Sea-Salted Pepitas (pumpkin seeds).


Pardon me, Scherzeradbbishka, but may I just say ??
I only just found this thread right in the middle of an ice cream dream (that is where I am dreaming of ice cream, but don't have any and can't have any because I'm on a diet egadddddddddddddddddd type of moment). So I'm reading the thread just to torture myself because I'm also having a you're-a-failure-and-nobody-likes-you moment as well when I came across Scherzdredaddes' post. I then had a so-you-live-so-far-out-in-the-woods-you've-never-heard-of-goat-cheese-ice-cream-before kind of moment and felt even worse.
In order to fix myself so that I would not go to town and buy a gallon of chocolate ice cream, I had to write this crazy post. 
My favorite? Not exactly ice cream right now, but one of those Limeade Chillers from Sonic. Drinkable ice cream. Mmmmmmmm.


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

scarlet said:


> Glad I made you laugh Tris. Oh, and please don't think that I finish a pint in one sitting, I'm not quite that greedy!


Ooops, sorry I wasn't clear. I had started on the pint back on the 20th. I know a lot of people who could totally polish one pint in one sitting though. Amazing...

Tris


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

well, i'm resurrecting this thread for the fun of it.... especially after getting a funny look from the cashier at the supermarket for buying 3 pints of ice cream...

I tend to be more a Ben and Jerry's girl, especially since you get a full pint of ice cream from them for what you pay for 14 ounces of Hagen Daz, but lately Hagen Daz has been selling some fun flavors.... First one....

Spiced Caramel Biscuit










"the classic European biscuit, speculoos, inspired our spiced caramel biscuit ice cream; crumbles of sugary, crunchy cinnamon-sparked biscuits blended into velvety caramel ice cream"

I have fallen in love with this ice cream. The caramel ice cream base is sweet enough without being overpowering, and the biscuits pieces have a great crunch and a tang of cinnamon. They are not huge pieces, which I like, and they stay crispy even after the ice cream melts a bit.

On the scale of 1-10 (one being "I will never buy this again," ten being, "you must buy this immediately") this gets an 11. I stocked out on this one and plan on getting some more. It's a "limited edition" but I hope it stays around for a while.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 23, 2012)

Delicious choice!


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I miss ice cream.  Since becoming lactose intolerant, I miss it a lot.  However, there are alternatives.  Trader Joe's has this outstanding soy-based cherry chocolate chip ice cream that is fantastic!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

balaspa said:


> I miss ice cream. Since becoming lactose intolerant, I miss it a lot. However, there are alternatives. Trader Joe's has this outstanding soy-based cherry chocolate chip ice cream that is fantastic!


I've had really good vegan ice cream. I can't remember the brand, but if i find it again, I'll let you know.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

scarlet said:


> as our frequent chatters know, besides my love of chocolate, I indulge in ice cream during chat.
> 
> Today's selection?
> 
> ...


Has gluten in it. There seem to be more and more ice creams where they put gluten-containing-stuff in them. Blech!!

I'll stick with Cherries Garcia.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I love lemon and this is really good...









I also am a big fan of the Bluebell homemade Vanilla.... so good, sadly not ava in Cali!


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Scarlet, my dear, please don't hit me over this question...  I recall you and others raving about an ice cream that starts with "Blue" (the brand, that is).  Is it Blue Bunny?  I saw it in the Safeway today and the thought entered my mind (as I bought Tillamook...)  I would normally pass a brand like that up, but thought I'd better ask the IceCream  Queen...


----------



## Randirogue (Apr 25, 2011)

Ive been experimenting with making ice cream (and similar frozen treats) from scratch lately. As in, I don't have an ice cream maker - just me, my hand mixer, a whisk, cream, eggs, stove, freezer, and basic natural flavorings.  I haven't gotten the custard variations to where I'm content with them yet, but some of the "whipped cream" variations have been really, really indulgent... And surprisingly easy.  Like ten minutes to prep easy (not including freeze times, of course).

So far, in this personal experimenting, I'm attached to:
Vanilla
Chocolate
Maple
Cinnamon
Butter pecan

Anyone else tried doing this?  Helpful tips?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

spotsmom said:


> Scarlet, my dear, please don't hit me over this question... I recall you and others raving about an ice cream that starts with "Blue" (the brand, that is). Is it Blue Bunny? I saw it in the Safeway today and the thought entered my mind (as I bought Tillamook...) I would normally pass a brand like that up, but thought I'd better ask the IceCream Queen...


won't hit you, because it wasn't me. sorry....


----------



## kaotickitten (Jan 9, 2011)

OK so I found a new flavor today. It's Kroger's Private Se letion, the flavor is Caramel Hazelnut Fudge Truffle.  I would have to say I am in love with it. Ate the whole pint in less than 10 minutes.  It is a chocolate ganache ice cream, whit caramel swirls and hazelnut fudge truffles.  It is diffidently a buy again flavor.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

we looked to the classic French confection, fleur de sel, for our salted caramel truffle ice cream: smooth, sweet-cream ice cream, ribbons of rich salted caramel, and decadent chocolaty truffles

i like salted caramel chocolate bar from godiva, so i picked up this new flavor. I had been hoping for a chocolate base, but this is a sweet cream base with a VERY salty caramel swirl Too salty for my taste. But the caramel filled truffles are yummy.

On the scale of 1-10 (one being "I will never buy this again," ten being, "you must buy this immediately") this gets an 4. I have finished the pint I bought, but won't be buying it again.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

So, a flavor called chocolate therapy. gotta be right up the piranha's alley, you'd think.....

But in fact, not so much on first taste. It was a very rich chocolate, almost overpowering. And I'm not fond of chocolate chips in my ice cream, especially tiny ones. I ate about bit of it and then promptly put in back in the freezer. 
Tonight I took it out again, and enjoyed it a bit more. Still not loving the chips, but the chocolate pudding ice cream swirl is working better.

On the scale of 1-10 (one being "I will never buy this again," ten being, "you must buy this immediately") this gets an 4.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

I bought some today, on Scarlet's recommendation.  Had I known it was such dark chocolate I would not have bought it.  So, I only had one scoop.  That'll make it last longer!  But, I couldn't taste any pudding swirl.  It was too laden down with that dark chocolate.

But, I'm glad I tried it!    But won't buy it again.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

sorry spotsmom....


----------



## SSantore (Jun 28, 2011)

Cobbie, I agree on the Blue Bell versus Blue Bunny.  Blue Bell is good ice cream.  

My favorite Ben & Jerry's is Chunky Monkey.  MMMMMM  Banana ice cream with big chunks of chocolate and walnuts.  

I also like Cold Stone Creamery ice cream.  So smooth and rich.

Then there's our local state brand Giffords.  

Oh, I love good ice cream.  Too bad it loves me so much that it wants to hang around--hang around my hips, my thighs--


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

Blue Bell pralines....yum


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Ciao Bella Key Lime Graham (no picture available)

Ciao Bella is a gelato company, but they also make sorbets (i really like their raspberry), and ice creams.  Which this is.

Temptingly tart and ultra smooth, this chef inspired blend of lime juice, graham cracker crumbs and pure cream is sure to wow your taste buds.

And this does wow my taste buds.  It is really tart, which I adore, and the graham cracker crumbs are a nice contrast.  If you don't like tart, do not buy this, but if you do, it's wonderful.


On the scale of 1-10 (one being "I will never buy this again," ten being, "you must buy this immediately") this gets an 9.  and if anyone sees their prickly pear sorbet, please let me know!


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

scarlet said:


> Ciao Bella Key Lime Graham (no picture available)
> 
> Ciao Bella is a gelato company, but they also make sorbets (i really like their raspberry), and ice creams. Which this is.
> 
> ...


Key Lime Pie is my favorite! I need to try this!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I love ice cream and since I became lactose intolerant, I miss it.  However, Trader Joe's has a soy-based chocolate chip cherry ice cream that it truly the most fantastic non-dairy ice cream I have ever had.


----------



## ETS PRESS (Nov 4, 2011)

Arkali said:


> Personally, if it ain't Blue Bell, you're missing out. Best ice cream in the world - tastes like homemade, wonderful flavors, and the milk they use comes from cows they milked within the same 24 hours. Can't beat it.


Here! Here! Bluebell is the best ice cream in the country (cause the cows think Brenham is heaven). How do I pick a favorite? OMG! Banana Pudding, Rocky Road, Strawberry, Homemade Vanilla, Moolineum, Sherbert...and the list goes on.

If you haven't tasted Bluebell, you haven't tasted ice cream.


----------



## Susan Alison (Jul 1, 2011)

Oh, nooooooooooooo - I so wish I hadn't found this thread - I know where I'll be going just as soon as I put my keyboard down...

This is my current favourite.........










Some years ago I used to be able to get Moose Tracks icecream from the local cinema - and then they stopped selling it and changed to another make of icecream. I stopped going to that cinema... A friend of mine who goes to the US quite often found it there........... OMG......... She was soooooo mean and kept messaging to boast about yet another tub she'd eaten. I think this must be it............










Okay then. *rushes out to local Chokabloc stocker..........


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

wow.... I'm way behind on this thread. My apologies to our ice cream devotees.

First up:

Haagen Daz Midnight Cookies and Cream

"An indulgent blend of smooth chocolate ice cream, buttery fudge ribbons and chocolately wafer cookies"

The ice cream in this is indeed a smooth chocolate, more milk than dark and the chocolate cookies are tasty, if a bit soft. However, as is often my problem, I found the fudge ribbon too sweet.

On a scale of 1-10 (one being "I will never buy this again," ten being, "you must buy this immediately") this gets an 7-8.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0073SPDHM/ref=s9_simh_gw_p351_d0_g351_i1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1D3V12CDFD6G0VKX6Y5S&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470938631&pf_rd_i=507846

(for some reason, I can't make the link maker create a link for this product)

Ben & Jerry's Homemade Ice Cream & Dessert Book, by Ben Cohen and Jerry Greenfield. One hundred twenty-eight pages of cold, creamy goodness for only $2.24 at this posting.


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

You are all giving me too many new flavors to obsess over! 

Some personal favorites:  
Pralines & Cream (when I can get it)
Maple Walnut (also when I can get it)
LaSalle Pistachio - a nice cheap brand, and so much better than Haagen Dazs pistachio, at least to me anyway.
Sharon's coconut sorbet.
Blue Moon (that's a flavor, not a brand.) I had this gorgeous sky blue ice cream when visiting Wisconsin last fall.

And  I still remember a childhood favorite - at the NY World's Fair in the 60s, the Hawaiin pavilion served a coconut ice cream with macadamia nuts mixed in. I can still recall the taste of that. Mmmm....


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

The Hooded Claw said:


> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0073SPDHM/ref=s9_simh_gw_p351_d0_g351_i1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1D3V12CDFD6G0VKX6Y5S&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470938631&pf_rd_i=507846
> 
> (for some reason, I can't make the link maker create a link for this product)
> 
> Ben & Jerry's Homemade Ice Cream & Dessert Book, by Ben Cohen and Jerry Greenfield. One hundred twenty-eight pages of cold, creamy goodness for only $2.24 at this posting.


Looks like a good one! Something I've never noticed before. With this title, there's descriptor that says, "Optimized for larger screens". Any idea what is meant by a larger screen? I have a K3, is this considered larger? Or do they mean a DX or tablet? 
Sorry for the derailment. Back to your regular programming. And my personal favorite ice cream is still Tillamook Mountain Huckleberry!

On edit:
Never mind. I'm gonna pick this up, still at $2.24. If need be I can use the Kindle app on my computer to read it. I do loves me some good ice cream!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The books I've had that were optimized for large screen worked on my K4, but looked best on my iPad. I am sure they would do similar on a DX. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I DO like Cherry Garcia.
But.....
Strawberry 
or 
Chocolate

Just sayin......


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Bruster's Butter Pecan. The big chunks of pecan are toasted and lightly salted. It's ice cream heaven.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0073SPDHM/ref=s9_simh_gw_p351_d0_g351_i1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1D3V12CDFD6G0VKX6Y5S&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470938631&pf_rd_i=507846
> 
> (for some reason, I can't make the link maker create a link for this product)
> 
> Ben & Jerry's Homemade Ice Cream & Dessert Book, by Ben Cohen and Jerry Greenfield. One hundred twenty-eight pages of cold, creamy goodness for only $2.24 at this posting.


gotta admit, i found this book boring and bloated... the first 20 pages or so is a fun history of B/J, but then we start with the recipes. which get repetitious pretty fast. the pictures are cute, but take up a full screen each and just add to the bloated feeling.

note: this is a non-fiction book with an index, so it actually ends at about the 85% mark.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

telracs said:


> gotta admit, i found this book boring and bloated... the first 20 pages or so is a fun history of B/J, but then we start with the recipes. which get repetitious pretty fast. the pictures are cute, but take up a full screen each and just add to the bloated feeling.
> 
> note: this is a non-fiction book with an index, so it actually ends at about the 85% mark.


I think the key is to try the recipes!  But I'm not much of a "cook" so haven't done so myself, either.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

We have the print version of the Ben and Jerry's cookbook and we've enjoyed it very much for making ice cream with the ice cream attachment on our KitchenAid mixer. One of the nice things about the B/J recipes is that they don't require you to cook the ice cream base (sort of like making a custard) so it's much better for impromptu or immediate impulsive ice cream making, as long as you have the frozen bowl handy (we keep ours in the freezer, so it's always handy).

L


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I admit I am a froyo fan. Taro, coconut, and peanut butter are luck favorites. Not to mention they brought back the hello kitty theme to yogurtland so I made the trip was with the family across town for some frozen yogurt









Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

This thread seems like the place to ask.

After a trip to visit friends, my mom says that her new favorite ice cream is the Tiramisu sold at Publix.  This is a problem because she also lives in Virginia and the closest Publix is in South Carolina....

Does anyone know this ice cream, and what name brand it might be identical/similar to?


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Although I like all kind of ice creams; my favorite is mango ice cream made at Indian restaurants. Unfortunately, the tastier the ice cream, the higher the calories...lol


----------

